
What Happens If Two Driverless Cars Crash? Lawyers Drool - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-22/driverless-cars-give-lawyers-bottomless-list-of-defendants
======
rdancer
"2× more accidents than human drivers"

The last time I checked, they didn't have more accidents. They _logged_ more
accidents (because, by the nature of being a highly-documented research and PR
project, they logged _all_ accidents). One of the difficulties that Google
mentioned was that nobody has ever before done a study of this size, and they
unfortunately don't have data to compare to, because minor accidents need not
be reported, and there are obvious incentives not to (hassle, cops, insurance
premium).

"[autonomous] ride-for-hire cars on the road before too long"

They are at the stage where they can drive along a carefully mapped sections
of roads. The state of the art is what Tesla has. Fully autonomous vehicles
are nowhere on anyone's horizon.

I don't know what Naughton is selling, but I'm not buying it.

